# Interior Floor Finish question.



## Marshal Chris (May 20, 2010)

Looking for some opinions.  (NYS Version)

804.5.1 Minimum critical radiant flux. Interior floor finish in vertical exits, exit passageways and exit access corridors shall not be less than Class I in Groups I-2 and I-3 and not less than Class II in Groups A, B, E, H, I- 4, M, R-1, R-2 and S. In all other areas, the interior floor finish shall comply with the DOC FF-1 "pill test" (CPSC 16 CFR, Part 1630).

Exception: Where a building is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, Class II materials are permitted in any area where Class I materials are required and materials complying with DOC FF-1 "pill test" (CPSC 16 CFR, Part 1630) are permitted in any area where Class II materials are required.

I have a 2 story R-2 type V construction.  Carpet specs indicate comply with Pill test.  code doesn't define vertical exit, only vertical exit enclosure.  Would the stairs need to be Class II?  How about the living room area including the hallway leading to the stairs?

Other component, the exception sends us to 903.3.1.1 sends us to a NFPA 13 system, they installed a 13R system.  Appears to me the exception then wouldn't apply.

My opinion is at least the stairs need to be cause we could have upward flame spread.  JMO, don't know if it's correct.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 20, 2010)

Excellent catch!

They would need to have Class II carpet because the sprinkler system is 13R - not 13 - if this is a common means of egress.  If it is wholly within the dwelling unit then the pill test is acceptable.

The text used in the edition which is the basis for the current NYS code has been clarified.  First, NFPA 13R has been added to the list.  Second the term "exit enclosure" is now used.  Even if the state decides not to adopt the first item, the second would allow for use of the pill test carpet since the internal stair is not an exit enclosure.

Technically, the way it's worded now, you could make them rip it out and put in Class II carpet - but that wasn't the intent.


----------



## Marshal Chris (May 20, 2010)

Gene,

thanks for the input.  Just FYI, this case I'm speaking of is all within the dwelling unit itself.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 20, 2010)

Good luck, Marshal.

I wouldn't worry about it, like I said.  But, you might want to check the "official" posting at Albany to see if they have ever addressed it.  I know Dan Nichols and suspect he'd agree.


----------

